# I just chugged a bottle of wine



## viking (May 16, 2011)

And I'm still sober. How is that even possible?

So bored.


----------



## Puckett (May 16, 2011)

give it 15 mins


----------



## viking (May 16, 2011)

Alright, I suppose I'm tipsy. A 40 usually makes me tipsier. I guess it's psychological as there's about the same amount of booze in both. I at least thought my tolerance would be lower as I haven't drank in a week.

This town is so boring. Staying with my mom in a tiny town till shit I ordered on amazon with my slave wages(mturk) gets here. Ordered a backpack and a sweet folding knife. Pretty stoked. Shipping was killer as amazon only lets Canadians spend the money at the American one. And we're not allowed to withdraw to a canadian bank. Or I'd be gone by now.

Reminds me of old school industrial work where you had to spend all the money at the company store.


----------



## Puckett (May 16, 2011)

canada


----------



## MrD (May 16, 2011)

Oh Viking, you are so interesting, Luckily it is 2011 and we both have internet access so you can post all of your oh so interesting daily actions and I can read about them....
BTW, +9000 punk points on the WINE CHUG! Wayta go bra!


----------



## viking (May 16, 2011)

MrD said:


> Oh Viking, you are so interesting, Luckily it is 2011 and we both have internet access so you can post all of your oh so interesting daily actions and I can read about them....
> BTW, +9000 punk points on the WINE CHUG! Wayta go bra!


 
Whatever dude, I'm very bored. And this has alleviated it so I'm happy.


----------



## MrD (May 17, 2011)

That is what the chatbox is for.


----------



## MiztressWinter (May 17, 2011)

We do try to avoid threads like this. No offense, but I refer to such threads as bs threads. If you're bored and seeking conversation try the chat box. Or you could create a thread about your future travel plans (or a number of other subjects that could be beneficial to the site) no offense, but if everyone here created a thread about every bottle of wine they consumed.....well...you get the point.


----------



## bryanpaul (May 17, 2011)

i gotta poop but am too fuckin lazy to get up and go do it......plus i kinda like the feeling of having to crap...it's like "a feeling"...and when i do finally go poop the feeling is gone.......it's like when your horny ya know, it feels good, that excitement and anticipation...it's good to try to draw it out for a little while and enjoy the feeling while it's there....cuz once you blow yer load(fer us guys anyway) BOOM thats it...the event has occurred...i mean yeah theres the all nighter sessions where many events occur, but it's like yer smoking crack...chasing the feeling of that first blast...so yeah i'm gonna sit here with poop in my butt and just kinda live in the moment and enjoy this feeling of having to go fer a little bit.......


----------



## Puckett (May 17, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> i gotta poop but am too fuckin lazy to get up and go do it......plus i kinda like the feeling of having to crap...QUOTE]
> 
> then you might like taking it in the ass if you enjoy that feeling lol


----------



## bryanpaul (May 17, 2011)

Puckett;105475][QUOTE=bryanpaul said:


> i gotta poop but am too fuckin lazy to get up and go do it......plus i kinda like the feeling of having to crap...QUOTE]
> 
> then you might like taking it in the ass if you enjoy that feeling lol


 
dammit...set mahself up fer that......


----------



## Puckett (May 17, 2011)

i had a friend tell me the same thing when i said i enjoy taking my time when i go lol


----------



## viking (May 17, 2011)

MiztressWinter said:


> We do try to avoid threads like this. No offense, but I refer to such threads as bs threads. If you're bored and seeking conversation try the chat box. Or you could create a thread about your future travel plans (or a number of other subjects that could be beneficial to the site) no offense, but if everyone here created a thread about every bottle of wine they consumed.....well...you get the point.


 Sorry, I guess I misunderstood what general banter was for.


----------

